# 2008 cummins millage after break in?



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

has anyone broke in their 2008 cummins engine yet? If so what kinda millage you getting? I heard some friends saying the new 2008 engines are going to get less millage because of the new diesel standard, and that could be the difference between a 2007 and a 2008 for me when I decide to buy one. 2007's are stated to get over 20 on the highway!


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

I only have 3000 miles on mine. I have got up to 19.5 mpg on the highway at 75 mph..thats the best I have got. I towed about 10000K on a 600 mile round trip and averaged about 11 mpg. The new 6.7 will not get as good as MPG as the 5.9 because of all the new emissions. I had the chance to get a 5.9 but I wanted the 6 spd auto and the exhaust brake, plus this new 6.7 has some amazing power and pulls like crazy. If you want to mod your new truck then go with the 5.9 because the aftermarket has not cought up with the 6.7. I think when the aftermarket catches up then the 6.7 will be even more amazing.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

not to hijack your thread but, niederhauser la, how is plowing with the 6.7 any trouble with the dpf plugging up or anything from going back and forth at low speeds? how do you like the 6 speed?


----------



## ProSeasons (Nov 30, 2000)

ALL Cummins engines are capable of amazing power. And that engine won't be 'broke in' until well over 100,000 miles. It will need it's first rebuild in 300,000 miles and is capable of a lifespan of well over 1 million miles. The Dodge will be long gone, but the engine you can put into another project. However.......

...it being a diesel, and your'e seeking it's 'break in point', actually means you want to know when your rings will 'seat' into your cylinders.

The answer is the first time you work it hard. I mean really hard. PowerStroke, Duramax and Cummins owners have a saying: Load it down, hook it to a trailer, find a mountain and drive it like you stole it.

Seriously. The block will become heat soaked and the rings will form themselves to the cylinder and after it all cools, your compression will actually be better, making more power with less fuel and presto, more mpg.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

A-Men to that!!! Don't forget to change the oil after you do it though!


----------



## niederhauser la (Feb 10, 2005)

sno commander;473822 said:


> not to hijack your thread but, niederhauser la, how is plowing with the 6.7 any trouble with the dpf plugging up or anything from going back and forth at low speeds? how do you like the 6 speed?


I have not had any problems with it. I have probably 40 hours of plow time and it plows great. The 6 speed auto is awesome! With the Engine brake towing is great. So far I love the truck but Im hoping the the MPG gets better over time


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

i havent heard of any 6.7 getting "good" mpg yet........


----------



## cush (Oct 21, 2007)

I got the dpf 80% full last week when plowing. I just stuck it in 1st gear with the little selector button and it cleaned it self off in about 15mi. I think it was caused because i let it idle for about an hour while we got enough to plow. I have just over 11,000 miles and this is the first time i have had this happen.


----------



## dakotasrock (Mar 23, 2006)

cush;475994 said:


> I got the dpf 80% full last week when plowing. I just stuck it in 1st gear with the little selector button and it cleaned it self off in about 15mi. I think it was caused because i let it idle for about an hour while we got enough to plow. I have just over 11,000 miles and this is the first time i have had this happen.


dpf ? whats that?


----------



## cush (Oct 21, 2007)

It is basically a filter screen on the exhaust thant helps reduce emissions. After it gets so full it burns it out with extra fuel.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

diesel particulate filter. ya it catches all the crap(smoke) then when full the engine raises EGTs (exhaust gas temp) to burn it off.


----------

